# HDTVs: Now Made in America



## Mark Holtz

From KXTV10:

*HDTVs: Now Made in America*


> TV owners can soon see the words "Made in America" on their television sets once again as Element Electronics has announced the grand opening and initial production of its new flat screen TV factory in Detroit, Michigan. With production scheduled to begin in March 2012, Element Electronics will be the only TV company assembling TV's in the United States.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Davenlr

I saw mentioned on a commercial during a football game where Vizio was American, but I could find no references to back up that claim.


----------



## CCarncross

I hope they are really good tv's because they may be the most expensive tvs to come out. Let's face it, compared to many parts of the world, our labor costs are outrageous in comparison making us uncompetitive in the world market place where labor is involved in the production of good or services.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I also thought Vizio was made in USA.


----------



## Davenlr

CCarncross said:


> I hope they are really good tv's because they may be the most expensive tvs to come out. Let's face it, compared to many parts of the world, our labor costs are outrageous in comparison making us uncompetitive in the world market place where labor is involved in the production of good or services.


Well, with the current unemployment rates, especially in the midwest where this company is located, I doubt they will have problems finding employees willing to work for less than union wages. Seems to be working out for the auto makers opening plants in Tennessee and other states.


----------



## Davenlr

Stuart Sweet said:


> I also thought Vizio was made in USA.


After doing some research on the web, the best answer I can come up with is that Vizio is an American company, with offices, and all engineering stuff in California, however, they actually have their TVs built in China by various other manufacturers to their specifications.

So basically, I would say they are made in China by an American company.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Buy American! :flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:


I hope they have a nice selection of TV's


----------



## chick3112215

CCarncross said:


> I hope they are really good tv's because they may be the most expensive tvs to come out. Let's face it, compared to many parts of the world, our labor costs are outrageous in comparison making us uncompetitive in the world market place where labor is involved in the production of good or services.


Why should our middle class go backwards. Not to be political but if the moron globalists on both sides of the politcal aisle in this country would stop all the free trade stuff and put tarriffs on imports so they cost more than American made stuff we would not have to send money and job to foreign countries.... We should get out of the W.T.O. aswell. And if we Americans quit being so cheap and only bought American made stuff also but that is what happens when everyoneworrys about the price of everything and the cost of nothing.


----------



## chick3112215

Davenlr said:


> Well, with the current unemployment rates, especially in the midwest where this company is located, I doubt they will have problems finding employees willing to work for less than union wages. Seems to be working out for the auto makers opening plants in Tennessee and other states.


There again why weaken our middle class??? :nono2:


----------



## Laxguy

Davenlr said:


> After doing some research on the web, the best answer I can come up with is that Vizio is an American company, with offices, and all engineering stuff in California, however, they actually have their TVs built in China by various other manufacturers to their specifications.
> 
> So basically, I would say they are made in China by an American company.


Thanks for confirming what I suspected the first time I saw that ad a few days ago. Anyone remember Emerson? :sure:


----------



## chick3112215

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Buy American! :flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:
> 
> I hope they have a nice selection of TV's


+1


----------



## Laxguy

chick3112215 said:


> Why should our middle class go backwards. Not to be political but if the moron globalists on both sides of the politcal aisle in thjis country would stop all the free trade stuff and put tarriffs on imports so they cost more than American made stuff we would not have to send money and job to foreign countries.... We should get out of the W.T.O. aswell. And if we Americans quit being so cheap and only bought American made stuff also but that is what happens when everyoneworrys about the price of everything and the cost of nothing.


That kinda flies in the face of standard and sound economic theory as well as practice. We throw up prohibitive tariffs, and everyone WE sell to does the same. So global economies are no longer global. Our exports=0.

Now that American companies have a monopoly or near monopoly, how long do you think it'd take them to raise prices..... a whole lot??


----------



## Davenlr

Other than agriculture and Hollywood, what are the main USA exports these days?

Nevermind, I found the answer: http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/exports

Not as bad looking as I expected.


----------



## Cholly

Davenlr said:


> After doing some research on the web, the best answer I can come up with is that Vizio is an American company, with offices, and all engineering stuff in California, however, they actually have their TVs built in China by various other manufacturers to their specifications.
> 
> So basically, I would say they are made in China by an American company.


Vizio also has tech support and sales staff in South Dakota, according to their web site. My 42 inch Vizio 3DTV was assembled in Mexico.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Element tvs I believe I have seen them at Walmart. With many other off brand names. Hisense etc.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

Although Vizio is an American owned and operated company, they outsource their sets for manufactuiring and assembly.

Apple is the same way for their products.


----------



## VDP07

I've come across quite a few Element LCD's in the field, 37" to 46" varieties. In comparison to some similarly priced HD displays, I was very underwhelmed with the HD picture quality and the SD quality was down right horrible. YMMV


----------



## Davenlr

If you have seen them in the field, either the sets you saw were another "element" made elsewhere, or the article was wrong in saying ..soon to be made in America..

Maybe there are two "elements"? Or is the article that far behind?


----------



## spartanstew

Davenlr said:


> If you have seen them in the field, either the sets you saw were another "element" made elsewhere, or the article was wrong in saying ..soon to be made in America..
> 
> Maybe there are two "elements"? Or is the article that far behind?


Or maybe they were making their TV's somewhere else, and they're soon to be made in America.


----------



## VDP07

Don't know where they were made, only that they were made by Element. Been seeing them for a couple of years, maybe longer.


----------



## Davenlr

VDP07 said:


> Don't know where they were made, only that they were made by Element. Been seeing them for a couple of years, maybe longer.


I think that was the old Circuit City house brand made overseas. OK, went the their website. They lists several TVs in various catagories, then have a separate catagory for "Assembled in Detroit" with nothing listed, so maybe they are currently Chinese and moving to America for their assembly. Apparently the same company that sells the TV's in WalMart.


----------



## Laxguy

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Although Vizio is an American owned and operated company, they outsource their sets for manufactuiring and assembly.
> 
> Apple is the same way for their products.


No!! Macs are made in garages in Silicon Valley! And used in Silicone valley for video editing........


----------



## Alan Gordon

Davenlr said:


> After doing some research on the web, the best answer I can come up with is that Vizio is an American company, with offices, and all engineering stuff in California, however, they actually have their TVs built in China by various other manufacturers to their specifications.
> 
> So basically, I would say they are made in China by an American company.


My understanding is that though they have an office in America, they are actually a Korean company...

Not that it matters to me... 

~Alan


----------



## Davenlr

Its all rather moot, since most all the parts are still going to come from overseas. I dont think there are any flat panel manufacturers in the USA, unless they plan to make their own panels in Detroit too.


----------



## caseyf5

Davenlr said:


> Other than agriculture and Hollywood, what are the main USA exports these days?
> 
> Nevermind, I found the answer: http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/exports
> 
> Not as bad looking as I expected.


Part of the numbers are american companies sending it to other countries in which it is processed and then shipped back as an import. Our other major exports are oil with other raw materials and military hardware with training.


----------



## Jhon69

Stuart Sweet said:


> I also thought Vizio was made in USA.


My Vizio 55" 240Hz LED/LCD HDTV/w Internet Apps(manufactured the 9th week of 2011,info supplied through my 722k's HDMI Test,Info 2) says on the back"Assembled in Mexico".

Also on the back label,Vizio,39Tesla,Irvine,CA.92618-USA


----------



## Jhon69

Alan Gordon said:


> My understanding is that though they have an office in America, they are actually a Korean company...
> 
> Not that it matters to me...
> 
> ~Alan


I hope so as I drive a Hyundai Entourage 2007.Great minivan,even greater warranty,60K bumper to bumper,100K powertrain.

Now I have a Vizio HDTV,I'm staying the course.


----------



## Jhon69

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Buy American! :flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:
> 
> I hope they have a nice selection of TV's


Being on a fixed income,every dollar counts,sorry.

Oh they do,and cheaper priced,but so far not cheaper quality,very satisfied.


----------



## dudester

"Jhon69" said:


> Being on a fixed income,every dollar counts,sorry.
> 
> Oh they do,and cheaper priced,but so far not cheaper quality,very satisfied.


I wonder how it can be cheaper? Oh thats right, the USA got rid of slave labor. Until the rest of the world catches up, you'll never be able to compete with slave labor, period!


----------



## satcrazy

Well,
I know I read somewhere that supporters want to introduce legislation in Michigan to change that state to a "right to work" state.

Here in Pa., we lost a lot of jobs to southern "right to work" states, [ that is if they weren't sent overseas ]

So, if that happens [ I realy doubt it, tho] it'll be cheaper labor in Michigan.


----------

